# Bone spur fractures



## buckeye56 (Nov 26, 2008)

How would you code the diagnosis of an "index osteophyte fracture"?   This would be some kind of  fractured bone spur (connected to a finger)?  Also, how would you code a fractured heel spur?  829.0 for both of these?  Thanks.


----------

